# Which places are dead in the winter?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Honest question,

which place in Spain, mostly the costas, are not dead in the winter?

When considering a move to Spain, what bothers me is that a lot of places we have visited seemed pretty dead, even during spring and fall.

Gave us a claustrophobic feeling.

Also, where are all the young people?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> Honest question,
> 
> which place in Spain, mostly the costas, are not dead in the winter?
> 
> ...


Any city or town with a significant, permanent population of Spaniards will probably be quite lively in the winter. If in doubt, look for places with universities and avoid places that rely on summer tourism. Also avoid small, rural villages.


----------



## Cappa (Apr 11, 2011)

Chopera said:


> Any city or town with a significant, permanent population of Spaniards will probably be quite lively in the winter. If in doubt, look for places with universities and avoid places that rely on summer tourism. Also avoid small, rural villages.


yes pretty much this.... cities that rely heavily on tourism will seem "empty" through the non-heavy tourism season which is summer... but as Chopera said cities with permanent populations will always be full of people especially in the winter.

A lot of families go on vacation in the summer so these cities have an opposite effect and actually seem more empty in the summer tho lol but it isn't that bad.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Sirtravelot said:


> Honest question,
> 
> which place in Spain, mostly the costas, are not dead in the winter?
> 
> ...


I'm in Torrevieja - which is full of ex-pats (of all nationalities). As such, it's still lively in winter (although it depends what you mean by lively/dead of course - endless pensioners singing karaoke Frank Sinatra is certainly not MY idea of lively, and don't expect the place to be full of beach-bums in the evenings!). 

The young Spanish people can't got a job - so don't expect to see many young ex-pats either!

You don't mention how old you are - and 'young' means different things to different people.

Steve


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Canary Isles, the larger ones in the southern resorts, they do not have winters.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Southern Costa de la Luz is alive and well all winter, it's a big surfing destination and so lots of young (and youngish) people come down from all over Europe. The main centre is Tarifa, and you definitely won't find any pensioner-karaoke there.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whilst it would be misleading to say that I am a destination, I am certainly not dead in the winter. I can be found all over the place, teaching, cooking, watching TV (never watched soaps so don't miss them now they've gone), reading my Kindle and playing with our young lad. It's in the heat of summer that you will find me lifeless and floating in the pool.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> I'm in Torrevieja - which is full of ex-pats (of all nationalities). As such, it's still lively in winter (although it depends what you mean by lively/dead of course - endless pensioners singing karaoke Frank Sinatra is certainly not MY idea of lively, and don't expect the place to be full of beach-bums in the evenings!).
> 
> The young Spanish people can't got a job - so don't expect to see many young ex-pats either!
> 
> ...


Well said Steve - my suggestion for Post of the Month.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

What Hepa said is right. Gran Canaria is lively all year round.


----------

